# People keep expecting us to say Shepard



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are some photos of my new angel Arabella. Since I get so many comments about people thinking she's a Shepard (including the vet office), I thought I'd post her here for y'all to see.  

She's 12 weeks, the dad was a rich peanut butter color while the mom and the rest of the litter were black and white. She was the only one born brown. 




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

How do I upload photos so they open big when you click on them?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends in the size I think when you save them? Or upload to photobucket and paste the


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you Ames . Posted some links (I think. Lol) 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Getting closer! lol It's the one with the


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I fixed them for you. They need the


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg I love the eyebrows! What an adorable pup!!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

if thats the mom i'd think Shepard too


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Id think shephard in there too, especially that one of him upside down laying there. Just the markings, the shape of the head , the corseness of the hair . Is that the mom beside him? Cute pup either way.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

The other big dog in photo is our 3 year old collie. Thanks for fixing the pictures!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, I would guess Shepherd too lol  Adorable pup!


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

We got her from a person we don't know but saw who we were told were the parents and both were pits. I don't know if said person was a BYB or just someone dumb enough to not neuter their pets but he didn't seem to know how to care for the litter so we saved her and brought her home at just three weeks. 

I think I'll just call her a mix for now until we see what she looks like when she's older. Thanks everyone!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I would just stay with mixed, you can't tell even when older based on looks. One of the parents could have had shephard in them and just not taken after that side look wise but then can throw pups where that look comes out more. what they look like doesn't always reflect what breed/ breeds are in them. I had a rotty lab and he looked just like a yellow lab, noone ever thought he was anything else then pure lab .


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

This is a pic the day I brought her home. (hopefully I did that right, chose last one but attached a smaller one just in case)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

That what I'll do then. Thank you everyone! Everyone has been so nice and helpful here. I love it!! Thank you!! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Seriously adorable pup! Welcome to the forum, btw


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you.  


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I could see pittie, BYB pittie but pittie. She is sable in color or smut. They get confused all the time with GSD because of the color but if you look at her head she looks pittie. If the parents looked like pits then I would say she is but probably not a purebred dog. The ADBA calls it fawn with black ticking.
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

This is my baby when we first got him I know the pics are small he is the same colors









And this is him now








Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh yea and how do u make your pics big from mobile


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cmbmw said:


> Oh yea and how do u make your pics big from mobile
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Install the photobucket all, upload to photobucket and go to the "i" and copy and paste the IMG code in your message.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Something about the eyes looks sheperd to me but that is it! The sable color she is is what makes everyone think shepherd! Growing up my family had a purebred registered APBT that was this color  

However many breeds come in this color, beagles, ridgebacks, hounds, etc... So who knows what she could be- but she sure is cute!


----------



## Cmbmw (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok here are some big pics










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

You dog is adorable! You wouldn't believe how many people confuse the breed of dogs. There is a lady that had her dog at work at the pet store to day he is a catahoula/chow mix and I would swear up and down that dog had Shepard in him.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

That dog is handsome!! Thank you for sharing! I can't wait to see what she looks like once she's grown into her skin more. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

**by she I mean my pup, Arabella. Sorry if that was confusing, it's early here. Lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, definitely the color of the fur that's confusing people. They can come in a smut color, often referred to as a sable. Sable appears to be different from breed to breed, so don't let that confuse you. I have a dog who's 11 yrs old and when I adopted her at 6 wks we thought she was APBT/GSD... turns out, she's got Chow and ACD (Australian Cattle Dog, or Blue Heeler) in her and that's what gives her the full prick ears. Just to show you her color, here's some pix of her... I never really settled on exactly what her color is, although everyone thinks she's either GSD or Rottweiler due to her tan points. You can see how her color changed as she got older from two-tone brown to black and brown (or sable) with tan points.









Alyia as a 7 wk old pup









Alyia as an 8 wk old pup









Alyia at 12 wks old









Alyia at 2 yrs old









Alyia at almost 3 yrs old

Sadly, I don't have any current pix of her as my ex-husband is reluctant to share anything lol. She's now 11 yrs old (as of July) and is still as beautiful as she was then, with a few grey hairs in her muzzle.

I'm sure your pup will be gorgeous when it's grown.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your photos. I am glad I posted because I have a better understanding now. Thank you!


----------

